# cheap mild cigars for a newbie



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have suggestions for cheap but good mild cigars, for a newbie?

Thanks


----------



## Quietville (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know how accessible or cheap any of these cigars would be in Montreal, but here's some suggestions from when I asked a similar question to this:

Man of War Virtue
Camacho Connecticut
E.P. Carrillo New Wave Connecticut 

I understand that these aren't the cheapest, but I've heard they are certainly good bang for your buck. I also want to try the NUB Connecticut.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Quietville said:


> I don't know how accessible or cheap any of these cigars would be in Montreal, but here's some suggestions from when I asked a similar question to this:
> 
> Man of War Virtue
> Camacho Connecticut
> ...


Good selection, I would also add the Gurkha Park Avenue, RP Connecticut, Oliva connecticut, La Aurora doble corona, 5 vegas gold, and perdomo lot 23 connecticut

These can all be had cheap on cigarbid/CI


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

OH! and Morro Castle!


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

For a cheap mild, I smoke Cusano M1, specifically the torpedos. They are supposed to be clones of Macanudo but I find them milder. I recently got into Gran Habano Vintage 2002 robustos, another good cheap smoke. I first tried the Gran Habano from a newbie trade I did with ptpablo. BTW Shots out to ptpablo for showing a newbie the ropes. 

If you're willing to spend a bit more, Cusano 18 are decent mild to medium smokes. Carlos Torano's Casa Torano is also in the same price range and approximate strength. My favorite in the mild to medium category is Ashton Classic, but they aren't cheap smokes IMO.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Try baccarat. good mild smoke that I enjoyed tremendously when starting out...


----------



## snagstangl (Aug 21, 2010)

Principies by la aurora, yeah machine rolled (they have come out with hand rolled that have a price to match=not cheap) but they are mild with Cameroon wrapper and cheap.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Perdomo Champaign, 5 Vegas Gold


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

If you can wait a year (rest time, of course), Don Kiki Green and Oliveros torpedo are actually very decent mild sticks--but again, you have to wait for them to mature. They'll suck when fresh. Both are extremely cheap-- Kikis ($2 range) and Oliveros (between .60 and 1.25 depending when you bid on them off devil).

Rest assured, Oliveros will give you MORE than your money's worth my friend :wink:.

It's just very hard to find flavorful and substantive mild sticks....

For a little more money ($3 range), you can get 5 Vegas Miami....it's a surprisingly good stick, but again, they need some rest. Some seem to like them after 6 months....I like them after 12-16 months. They are more towards medium than mild, but they are finger-lickin' good.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Perdomo Champaign, 5 Vegas Gold


I'll give a thumbs up on the 5 Vegas Gold also. For a guy who normally smokes stronger sticks, I do enjoy these. The Double Nickel seems to be best IMO.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Oliva Connecticut reserve
Sol Cubao Connecticut 
CAO Gold
NUB Connecticut


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Perdomo Champaign, 5 Vegas Gold


Yes! I almost forgot about the Champagne's, they are one of my new favorites! Have you tried the Noir?


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Davidoff's Private Stock (long filler) is a very good, mild smoke at a low price. Worth searching out online.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I associate "mild" with flavorless so for recommendations that are smooth, with more subtle flavors in the medium part of the spectrum I would suggest The Oliva Connecticut and Man O War Virtue as my top picks. Next up is maybe Perdomo Lot 23 Connecticut. Really enjoyed a EP Carillo Short Run from a few years ago. Kicking it up just a little I have to throw the Cain Daytona into the mix as well as the Oliva G maduro. Anything Illusione, especially the Epernay. La Riqueza and El trifunador (both made by Tatuaje) are also must tries. Have fun finding what you like!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

When i was first starting out i love the CAO gold. Then again i don't know if they are considered cheep.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

3x3 by Davidoff? Heard they can be quite good.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks to all!!!


----------



## BigPanda (Nov 21, 2011)

Per a few of the recommendations here I picked up/smoked the Perdomo Champagne this evening and really liked it. It's on my list for my next run to the B&M.


----------



## alstare2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for this post should make my first order easier...


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

You should definitely try the CAO gold corona, these are my favorite to date, really mild and creamy...
I also liked the Oliva connecticut.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Another vote for 5 Vegas Gold.


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Yup I forgot the 5 vegas gold pretty good and mild too


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

a little hard to get in our area, but gran habanos are really good for the price. Shoot me a message if you were interested in a few...


----------



## alstare2000 (Jan 1, 2012)

Any of you guys had the mild-medium robusto sampler from Atlantic Cigar (in Canada so choices of online stores limited) or the dog walker - mild sampler (don't want to hj the thread but since we are on subject of mild cigars ? 
Didn't see any Vegas sampler available which is too bad.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

alstare2000 said:


> Any of you guys had the mild-medium robusto sampler from Atlantic Cigar (in Canada so choices of online stores limited) or the dog walker - mild sampler (don't want to hj the thread but since we are on subject of mild cigars ?
> Didn't see any Vegas sampler available which is too bad.


I believe 5 Vegas is exclusive to CI and its sister sites... correct?


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Fonseca vintage selecion.
their MSRP is too steep, but they can be had for cheap on cbid 


J.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

rhetorik said:


> OH! and Morro Castle!


I've only had any experience with the corona (5x42) but I find these to be very, very spicy, surprisingly so. I love them though, mainly BECAUSE of the spiciness. 
Wish I could buy a box of the corona.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

I would stay away from recommending cigars that need to be purchased online like anything from 5 Vegas, or other online exclusives. If the OP is looking for 5ers or bundles/boxes then those are good options but not if they are looking to go to their B&M for a single. Also, he is in Canada and I think a few places like CI won't ship up there.


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

Montecristo Classic #3
Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Fuente <=actually rated at medium but I found it to be mild to medium...


let me know what you think.


----------



## wildturkey (May 10, 2011)

Vega Fina


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

dhcigar said:


> Montecristo Classic #3
> Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva Chateau Fuente <=actually rated at medium but I found it to be mild to medium...
> 
> let me know what you think.


just realized these may not fit the definition of "cheap" but they are economical and good :smoke:


----------



## MrWeeee (Jan 23, 2012)

hi every body


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

BKDW said:


> For a little more money ($3 range), you can get 5 Vegas Miami....it's a surprisingly good stick, but again, they need some rest. Some seem to like them after 6 months....I like them after 12-16 months. They are more towards medium than mild, but they are finger-lickin' good.


$3 for a 5 vegas Miami would be a pretty amazing deal. I would think with B&M markup it'd be like $8-$9 at least.


----------



## crsaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Quorum Sundried Corona - I just posted a bit of a slam to them in another post, but in fact they are the best bundled cigar I have found so far, and my go-to when I'm not smoking something more expensive. I get them for about $34 for a 20 pack at a local store.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 is a great smoke that won't break the bank. You can get a 5 pack for less than $25. They're not the mildest of cigars, but to echo what was said earlier, most of the cigars labeled as "mild" tend to be a bit flavorless IMHO. I tried a couple 5 Vegas gold and RP Connies when I first started smoking, and they just left me wanting something else. To me, the 8-5-8 hits the nail on the head for true, all around good cigar flavor.


----------



## rocketmann82 (Jun 20, 2010)

Animal said:


> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 is a great smoke that won't break the bank. You can get a 5 pack for less than $25. They're not the mildest of cigars, but to echo what was said earlier, most of the cigars labeled as "mild" tend to be a bit flavorless IMHO. I tried a couple 5 Vegas gold and RP Connies when I first started smoking, and they just left me wanting something else. To me, the 8-5-8 hits the nail on the head for true, all around good cigar flavor.


Agreed. I smoke more 8-5-8's than any other Cigar and they never let me down. I do like a 5 Vegas Gold every now and again for a morning stick though....


----------



## Saint Jimbob (Aug 21, 2008)

Rather than cheap-cheap internet cigars, some affordable sticks you might find in a shop would be the newer C&C cigars, started by one of the Chiusano (Cusano) brothers. They're mild, but have nice flavor, and reasonably priced at the shop (run me $5/ea. in Nebraska).


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

....I smoked a 6x50 ASHTON MAGNUM and immediately afterward fired up a KINKY FRIEDMAN KINKSTER'S CONNECTICUT 7x50 Churchill and did not miss a flavor beat. The burn was not as good, but that's about it.

.....Also, a very smooth, high mild, great tasting Sumatra rapper smoke, ALBION, can be gotten for practically nothing at Cigar Bid. Try a 5 pack for a $4.50 Quickbuy. If you don't like, I will trade you something you think is better, a no loose Quickbuy.

Albion Churchill - CigarBid.com

.....here are few links to a few other good tasting, mild, maybe high mild, cigar options that can be had most days for $2per of less,

Baccarat Luchadores - CigarBid.com
Baccarat Churchill Maduro - CigarBid.com
Cu-Avana Churchill - CigarBid.com
Fonseca 5-50 - CigarBid.com
Graycliff 'G2' Presidente - CigarBid.com
Gurkha Status Maduro Torpedo (no tube) - CigarBid.com
Indian Tabac Anniversary Limited Reserve Bison - CigarBid.com
John Bull Prime Minister - CigarBid.com
Pinar Del Rio Clasico Exclusivo Torpedo - CigarBid.com
Mark Twain No. 1 (Single) - CigarBid.com
Verdadero Organic Taster Sampler - 6 Cigars - CigarBid.com
Signature Collection Cameroon Churchill (20) - CigarBid.com
Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion - Golf Series Birdie (belicoso) - Box of 20 - CigarBid.com

.....and if you want to spend $4 or $5 per on occasion, here are two Don Pepin Garcia masterpieces that taste as good as any,
San Cristobal Elegancia Robusto - CigarBid.com
Don Pepin Garcia Vegas Cubanas Generosos - 10 Cigars - CigarBid.com


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Animal said:


> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 is a great smoke that won't break the bank. You can get a 5 pack for less than $25. They're not the mildest of cigars,* but to echo what was said earlier, most of the cigars labeled as "mild" tend to be a bit flavorless IMHO. *I tried a couple 5 Vegas gold and RP Connies when I first started smoking, and they just left me wanting something else. To me, the 8-5-8 hits the nail on the head for true, all around good cigar flavor.


For the NC side, I would have to agree.... it is hard to find a flavorful mild cigar. One I will repeat is Don Kiki Green....they are subtle and quite good after a year's rest.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have been reading this thread to see about some ideas for my dad and I to try. He only likes the mild (or "mellow") cigars, and I like to throw a mild cigar into the rotation from time to time. I agree with Animal that most mild cigars are rather flavorless to me. My dad really likes the Devil's Weed (and they are cheap). My recommendation would be the 5 Vegas Gold (mild, but has a good flavor), Gurkha Beauty, Nub Connecticut, or Montecristo White. I am still just getting into this hobby, but at this point those are the mild ones I have found to enjoy.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

When someone says mild I always wonder if they are talking about flavor, nicotine kick or some of both. Inexpensive and cheap are another of those touchy feely issues. For me mild means a lower nicotine kick. Cheap is $5 and down.

Nobody has mentioned Padron's 1000 series yet. I would put them in the mild to medium range when it comes to nicotine kick. Some will land in the inexpensive price range. Their flavor makes them well worth the trip. 

The La Tradicion Cubana is another well worth searching out. These are mild but complex smokes. This is what I grab when wanting a Connecticut wrapper with a morning cup of coffee. Again well worth searching out. You won't find them at the heavy hitter suppliers.

Most of the 5 Vegas offerings ,even the Cask Strength, are pretty mild when it comes to nic kick. They are a tad boring and one dimensional but sometimes it is nice to have a stick you can smoke without really thinking about it.

Have fun on your search and journey.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> When someone says mild I always wonder if they are talking about flavor, nicotine kick or some of both. Inexpensive and cheap are another of those touchy feely issues. For me mild means a lower nicotine kick. Cheap is $5 and down.
> 
> Nobody has mentioned Padron's 1000 series yet. I would put them in the mild to medium range when it comes to nicotine kick. Some will land in the inexpensive price range. Their flavor makes them well worth the trip.
> 
> ...


LTC??

What is this man talking about.... they are downright dog rocket!!!
Any extras need to be sent to me (particularly those rested for 2 years or more).


----------



## Once Far Off (Jan 30, 2012)

Animal said:


> Arturo Fuente 8-5-8 is a great smoke that won't break the bank. You can get a 5 pack for less than $25. They're not the mildest of cigars, but to echo what was said earlier, most of the cigars labeled as "mild" tend to be a bit flavorless IMHO. I tried a couple 5 Vegas gold and RP Connies when I first started smoking, and they just left me wanting something else. To me, the 8-5-8 hits the nail on the head for true, all around good cigar flavor.


I tried one of these out the other day after reading this thread and I really enjoyed it. So I got a couple more at JR.


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

I would take a look at cigarbid - for mild look for Dominican cigars with shade grown, or candela wrappers. When I first started - I looked for the same thing - But! as long as you are doing something that is questionable for your health - you might as well do it with the best you can afford. My motto "life is too short for cheap sigars"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2012)

sengjc said:


> 3x3 by Davidoff? Heard they can be quite good.


they usually are. i enjoy them more than almost any mild cigar under 10bux.
its typical henke tho: San Vicente, Olor and a Connecticut derivative.

not that, that is bad thing tho

edit: thread for new smoker..

SV+Olor+Shade = Creamy & Musty, with spice/woodnote and a dry "mouth feel".
ie. classic davidoff flavor profile.. 
(it still has more flavor than a mac tho and they only cost a couple bux EA. online)


----------

